# adreno 203..



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

what is the exact specs of the adreno 203? i've been searching in google but i haven't come across one... how well does is par with other mobile gpus in the market today? thanks for taking time to read my question!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it's other name is Snapdragon Snapdragon™ Processors | Qualcomm
Adreno 203 Gpu | Latest news on Adreno 203 Gpu | Adreno 203 Gpu photos - Rediff Realtime News Search
Qualcomm's New Snapdragons are Backwards-Compatible
Mali vs SGX vs Adreno, the best GPU on smartphones and tablets
as much as I could find at present you may have more luck finding info now


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

thank you very much joeten! this is a huge help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome glad it has some use for you


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah it is a HUGE help.. now i know that a adreno 203 is equal or better than the adreno 205...


----------

